# My Raw fed litter



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I am pleasantly amazed at my 2 week old puppies. Today while feeding mom the little munchkins tried to get in her bowl and eat some of her food. Then when she was done eating they stuck their heads inside her mouth to get any left overs!! It was a sight to see!! Every time I place her bowl in there they start sniffing like crazy and trying to find where the food is.

Previously my litters were kibble raised and I can tell you the difference is amazing. Kibble weaned puppies take a bit to get the concept of eating mushy water oatmeal like gruel. We also never even thought of switching before 4 weeks of age. These little devils know exactly what they are doing and I am sure if I put food down they would go to town!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats great!

Where are the puppy photos! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok. how did i miss the thread of the really preggers mommy giving birth?

pictures are a must.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I third the pictures!!  Nothing like seeing a young puppy eating raw :thumb:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Re you havent missed that thread yet. We have 2 litters this year and they are 2 weeks apart from each other. This is the first litter, Mya is due tomorrow with the huge litter. Here are some puppy pics just taken now 

The boys





































The girls


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

AH theyre adorable!!  Look at those tiny claws and tiny faces and tiny everything!
I feel the puppy fever coming on :wacko:


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I love them! I've always loved Boxers, and those babies make me want one, STAT!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, they are just gorgeous. l love the black faces. Gosh, you are going to be in trouble having 2 litters of pup's around, hope you've got a lot of help! A bunch of puppies like that would be so much fun! Can't wait to see more pic's. Thanks for posting.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I will try and get a picture of them munching on some raw in the next week or so. At 2 weeks they are a little young, lol. 

Thanks for the wonderful comments  I am in love with these little guys.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Those paws. Those noses. OMG. How can you stand that much joy?


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Omg I want the third puppy, he/she looks like she's pushing out a fart LOL! SO CUTE


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

How wonderful, thats so awesome, just don't understand how vets can't see the natural prey/feed drive and connect the dots....They are just beautiful


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, I've gotta have the first girl with the white chin. I can just tell she's gonna have one of those big squishy faces that I love to grab and plant a kiss on!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> I am pleasantly amazed at my 2 week old puppies. Today while feeding mom the little munchkins tried to get in her bowl and eat some of her food. Then when she was done eating they stuck their heads inside her mouth to get any left overs!! It was a sight to see!! Every time I place her bowl in there they start sniffing like crazy and trying to find where the food is.
> 
> Previously my litters were kibble raised and I can tell you the difference is amazing. Kibble weaned puppies take a bit to get the concept of eating mushy water oatmeal like gruel. We also never even thought of switching before 4 weeks of age. These little devils know exactly what they are doing and I am sure if I put food down they would go to town!!


The breeder where I got Mateo from fed raw (well, partial raw.) Anyway, she told me that when the puppies (Mateo's litter) were very young- maybe 2-3 weeks old, she had put a large dish of raw food out for the mother to eat. The mother dog tipped over the bowl and spilled a lot of the raw meat and juices onto the floor.

The puppies- _whose eyes weren't even open yet_- started crawling towards the spilled meat and licking up the juice and gnawing on the meat...

Yeah-- they know what food is!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Aw such precious babies!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Absolutely loving the first girl! Her mush is just soo good and cute. :And I love the coloring, you can definitely tell it's a Euro litter! I can't wait to get another puppy...this is soo not helping. Can't wait to see more pics and to raise my own litter hopefully!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just send any unwanted puppies to my house. I was going to pick out a favorite and request you deliver it, but I can't pick. I just can't. I could never be a breeder. I would never want to give them up. LOL. So cute. And raw fed? That is wonderful!


----------



## CaptainJack (Feb 13, 2012)

Gorgeous boxers! Are they Burgos puppies?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes CaptainJack they are. Actually their mother Zoe is a full sister and litter mate to Elena


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

They are very nice and sturdy looking pups. Wow. Do you see a a difference from your last kibble litter. I find mine are more active and yes they start sniffing and looking for mom's food before their eyes open. Incredible. Mine started eating some of mom's food as soon as they had nubbins of teeth. Mom would hold a chunk of meat and let then rip and tear at it. It was very sweet to see nature in action. I am glad you are getting to see the same.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

ok, i officially want the second dog!
so freaking cute.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the third boy and the first girlie! They are all precious. You are going to be very busy in a few weeks.....can't wait to see more pics


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

They are now 4 weeks old and loads of fun!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Oh my god they are gorgeous wee things. I wish I could pop around and be nursemaid/cleaner/kennelmaid for one day a week - it would be awesome! 
I love babies.

ps. great to hear about mother nature and how keen they are to get to the raw food mum eats.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Your litter of boxers is absolutely gorgeous! They all look so healthy and shiny! Im in love with the pup in the last picture <3


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

they're already half grown! Wow. They really are adorable.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

They are lovely babies! They look so nice and healthy.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice breeding and good rearing shows. They are all so similar and balanced. Very pretty puppies and such pretty markings. Are you keeping any?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Liz  Yes I am keeping the second last puppy pictured. A female. I am in love with her dark pigmentation, wide muzzle and lots of bone


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

They grow up so fast don't they. So cute. I love these pictures, watching them grow up.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I WANT ONE. The flashiest boy in particular. But I've also been stalking the Mya babies on your website, and they are CUTE. 


...is having 3 boxers under 18 months total crazy town?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Those are the most gorgeous babies. When did they start eating on there own? and what did you feed them to start ?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

BoxerParty said:


> I WANT ONE. The flashiest boy in particular. But I've also been stalking the Mya babies on your website, and they are CUTE.
> 
> 
> ...is having 3 boxers under 18 months total crazy town?


Once you have two, three is nothing


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Chocx2 said:


> Those are the most gorgeous babies. When did they start eating on there own? and what did you feed them to start ?


At 2 weeks they could barely walk and were trying to get at moms food. By 3 weeks of age they were eating 2 meals a day of ground chicken backs mixed with goats milk and now at 4 weeks they are eating 3 meals a day, either ground chicken backs and liver or ground turkey backs and liver. I even introduced a very small amount of ground lamb this week  Can't wait to see what I can add in next week!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Once you have two, three is nothing


You're such an enabler! 

...someone needs to study the addictive quality of boxers.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

BoxerParty said:


> You're such an enabler!
> 
> ...someone needs to study the addictive quality of boxers.


So...

Which one ya gonna get? :biggrin1:


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice looking pups!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I want one!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

So will these puppies go to raw feeding homes?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Every single one of them


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

OMG! Those puppies are so cute!!! I love them ALL!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


>




Well, I'm officially dead from all the cute.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Totally in love! I have got to get a UK or Euro soon. They look so nice and sturdy! When Duke was a month he looked sickly compared to these guys. He wasn't of course, but my gosh raw makes a big difference!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i want the one whose paw is on the back of the other one, standing over the pup with its bad self. LOL


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Chunky little squishy babies! To die for...

Congratulations, they are beyond adorable--- and look so healthy and sturdy.


----------

